# Jon boat vs V hull



## bolton19 (Oct 20, 2019)

HI, I want to fish two small lakes in my area. I would only be going out in fair weather, not worried about waves of any height. I have previously owned 18 foot bass boats, but want to down size to a 12-14 foot tin boat. Initially I was thinking a 14 foot v bottom, but I would like to be able to move around without rocking too much. So perhaps a 14 foot flat bottom jon boat would be best. Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Oct 20, 2019)

A flat bottom boat rocks less on flat water. A V-hull boat cuts through waves better. On flat water, I think a flat bottom boat is nicer. If you experience waves, a flat bottom boat will rise and fall more with each wave and beat you up a lot more.

I have a 1232 (12' long, 32" wide at the floor) jon boat that can feel a little tippy with my 12 year old and myself in the boat. He and I are both big for our ages . But, the boat is fine on flat lakes and ponds. We actually took it out one day with the intention of flipping the boat to see how difficult it would be. We never flipped the boat. We found out that it is more likely to fall out than flip over. Turns out it's not nearly as tippy as we thought.

I've been on a friend's 1648 flat bottom boat. Not tippy at all on flat water. Walking around is very comfortable.

I also have a 1754 modified V (somewhere between v-hull and flat bottom) that we take out on the tidal salt creeks. That boat is rock solid. With 4 of us in the boat fishing or hulling crab pots, it isn't tippy at all. It's also very comfortable on lightly choppy water and cuts through other boat's wakes comfortably.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 21, 2019)

mod v ++

I really like my grizzly 1648. Its a mod-v and very stable most of the time. Handles light chop well.
If the water is very choppy, I adjust my speed accordingly.


----------



## WV1951 (Nov 7, 2019)

I've had a 14' semi V Mirrocraft with a floor and now have a 1232 jon. My friend has a 14" Sylvan w/ a floor and a 1448 Tracker. Stability has not been an issue in any of them. The 14' semi V's have the advantage of easily standing while casting and fishing and even moving around some. Both floors were/are not high. The 1232 is strictly sit down and the 1448 can be standing, but only one person at a time, and that is even just a bit tippy if not careful. If you have easy ramp access, a good storage option, and something to pull it with, I would opt for a 14' semi V.


----------



## Crazyboat (Dec 1, 2019)

Smallish V bottom boats are hardly V bottoms at all IMO the slight V may help somewhat with ripples but certainly not waves unless you plan on trimming her way down and letting the bow split the water for you.
I'm partial to the "V" hull but on a small boat don't plan on it acting anything like something with a 20 degree deadrise or deep V


----------



## WV1951 (Dec 1, 2019)

Crazyboat said:


> Smallish V bottom boats are hardly V bottoms at all IMO the slight V may help somewhat with ripples but certainly not waves unless you plan on trimming her way down and letting the bow split the water for you.
> I'm partial to the "V" hull but on a small boat don't plan on it acting anything like something with a 20 degree deadrise or deep V


If you are referring to a modified V, then I would tend to agree. However, I think the op was thinking of a deep V. Even a 14' deep V(don't compare it to a 18-20 Lund, etc.) will handle well and still cut some small waves/high chop.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm kinda leaning towards what Crazyboat is saying here. Does anyone even make a true Deep-V in a 14' aluminum boat? I honestly don't think I've ever seen one. But then I'm not out measuring dead rise angles either, so I'm prepared to be wrong. LOL


----------



## WV1951 (Dec 2, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> I'm kinda leaning towards what Crazyboat is saying here. Does anyone even make a *true Deep-V* in a 14' aluminum boat? I honestly don't think I've ever seen one. But then I'm not out measuring dead rise angles either, so I'm prepared to be wrong. LOL


There's the rub. Define deep V. 5 degree dead rise? 20 degree dead rise? how deep is the bow? A 14' cannot have much dead rise because of the short length, but Tracker, for example, does advertise a 14' deep V. Is it potatoe, or potato?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 2, 2019)

I think the mod v setup works the best for usually nice conditions. Everybody gets caught in rough conditions from time to time so the partial v will help in those situations but being pretty flat at the back helps with stability. But most of the shorter mod v boats aren't all that wide so some stability can be lost with a shorter boat. 1448 might be the widest short mod v. I know Edge boats makes a 1553 or 1556 which would be the best compromise, but they are hard to find and a bit pricey. I think a true flat bottom jon boat will be a handful in rough conditions.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 2, 2019)

I think it has been shared before. I see different definitions but they seem to be within a couple degrees of this. 

Deadrise as measured at the transom: 

Deep V: minimum 20 deg deadrise. 

Mod V: 15 Deg -20 Deg 

Semi V: 14 Deg or less.


----------



## Crazyboat (Dec 7, 2019)

Most "V" hulled boats in the 14' range may have a rounded hull near the stern, if it amounted to 5 degrees I'd say that's a lot. Speaking from exp. 5 degrees isn't going to do crap for you in the comfort department when out in real chop. My last boat had a 55 degrees at the bow and 16 degrees at the stern. If I trimmed up 1' waves were easy, but 2' and more you really felt it. If I trimmed the bow down it would go along way in cutting the slop but it was a wet ride with spray on a windy day.

I can't say I've seen a 14' hull with more then a 10 degree rise, and that's not much on a light boat like a tinner.


----------



## gnappi (Dec 11, 2019)

When I was looking for a tin boat, I figured for all the lost space inside on a "V" I'd rather have the interior space, and better stability of the flat nose. Also my tinny now goes with me only in my pickup bed, the "V" nose takes bed space I can't afford. Of course I "could" have set it in the bed stern first but loading and unloading weould have been more of a hassle.


----------

